# MTF, REAR END MONDAY PICTURE THREAD!!!!



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We have a Front end Friday thread now we need a rear end thread. 
Start this early for Monday. 
My picture.

Now, is this the rear end or front end?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rear end or front?
My picture.
This is the original Lehigh Valley Map car. Still sits not far from me today.
Stores hay now.










The other side, the lettering is fading fast, but you can still make out some of the lettering and track route that was painted on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely the rear.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, a standard freight rail car officially has 2 ends......the end that the brake wheel is on is called the B end, and the other end is called the A end.....don’t think that either end is referred to as the front or the rear.....AFAIK.....


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

No doubt here


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This should be easy...


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Prototype Turbine 50 rear end in U.P. Yellow. Yes it is the rear as it has a coupler - front end has a coupler cover.
This Turbine was double ended where all the others and most Diesels were single cabbed.
Watch for front end on Friday !
Colin.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I must say: I really don't feel we need to see pictures of your rear ends on Mondays or any other day, for that matter. Thank you.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taking the picture of the 'rear' of a double-ender seems like cheating to me.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Front/rear on many locomotives is subjective.....and also depended on how they were set up.....many early GP7’s were set up to run long hood forward, then changed to run short hood forward.....

As for double cabbed models, they technically only have a front.....the trailing/rearward facing cab is only that until it changes direction, then it’s the front.....in fact, that rational applies to all pieces of rolling stock, would it not.....?


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> Front/rear on many locomotives is subjective.....and also depended on how they were set up.....many early GP7’s were set up to run long hood forward, then changed to run short hood forward.....
> 
> As for double cabbed models, they technically only have a front.....the trailing/rearward facing cab is only that until it changes direction, then it’s the front.....in fact, that rational applies to all pieces of rolling stock, would it not.....?


Cabooses are always the rear end of a train. Observation cars, snow plows and steam engines all have definite front and back sides. Most diesels aren't double-enders and have definite rear ends. If a GP7 is set up to run long hood forward than the short hood is the rear end. But you know all that...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Murv2 said:


> Cabooses are always the rear end of a train


Car position in a train has little to do with the front/rear of the car in question.....so tell me, which end of a caboose is the “front”?

















And cabooses are not “always” at the end of a train.....


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Not going to argue with you anymore. Post photos of whatever you want.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I call it discussing.....


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Now, has a Shay got a front and a rear ?
The boiler is at one end and the tender at the other but the engine is on the side !
And it can run in either direction hauling logs.
Colin.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

R


flyboy2610 said:


> I must say: I really don't feel we need to see pictures of your rear ends on Mondays or any other day, for that matter. Thank you.
> View attachment 557122


Rear End Monday. I thought most like Fridays better then Mondays so I would name it rear end Monday. Plus we have a Friday thread.
I had a good rear end to post to you, but figured I shouldn't as all the Disciples of the forum would jump on me.  
When I watch a train roll by at a crossing I like watching the whole train roll by.
Would be nice if a caboose rolled by at the end. In my travels I have seen a caboose roll by more then once.
Most were old, most likely going to someone who is going to redo them, or some lines still have cabooses and use them on work trains.
I have some pictures somewhere.

If you can't find a rear end picture that is fine too, you can be a lurker, if you want, but you know that you don't even have to look. 
Or better yet, make a Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday or Sunday thread? 
Your title.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rear end of a caboose?
I would think that rolling down the the rails for the long haul in the winter time with the stove pipe smoking that would have faced the rear for the ride.
I caught this upstate NY while it was switching cars around at a plant, Glenn's Falls, NY.
After they were done switching cars around the Locomotive took the caboose and left
My photo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way this is set up, the front to me would be the right side.
The left has an equipment compartment.
But it does not really matter on this one as the pipe will smoke freely going any direction.
My photo, upstate NY. Saratoga area.
Still in use on a work train, awaiting orders at the moment.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Rear end of a caboose?
> I would think that rolling down the the rails for the long haul in the winter time with the stove pipe smoking that would have faced the rear for the ride.
> I caught this upstate NY while it was switching cars around at a plant, Glenn's Falls, NY.
> After they were done switching cars around the Locomotive took the caboose and left
> ...


Well, you can’t see it from your photo angle, but CP yellow Angus cabooses have 2 exhaust/smoke stacks, one on each side of the cupola, so.....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I refer to the front and rear of my cabeese by the end the cupola favors...if it is centered, then there is no front or rear. If you pull out on my main, and my 'boose is backwards, you get a razzie...basically a mustard filled jelly donut. 

Then there's this one...the class light marks the end. It's a Mantua bobber with added details and Kadee wheelsets. The class lights work...but...I accidentally left the battery in it for storage, so I have to clean up that mess before I show them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But didn’t real cabooses like that have the ability to place the lights at either end? They’d have to turn the caboose otherwise.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, you can’t see it from your photo angle, but CP yellow Angus cabooses have 2 exhaust/smoke stacks, one on each side of the cupola, so.....
> 
> View attachment 557182


OK, then the black and white designate the rear.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old_Hobo said:


> But didn’t real cabooses like that have the ability to place the lights at either end? They’d have to turn the caboose otherwise.....


Not always...small roads could do without.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> OK, then the black and white designate the rear.


No, often CP put the black and white “pac man” logo the sides of the caboose on opposite ends, so that doesn’t always fly either.....


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> This should be easy...


These European locomotives have cab designation 1 and 2 outside the entry door.
Does it mean anything other for service related id.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

1 is considered the front end, but it is only service and maintenance related.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a lumpy rear end.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Many tender back ends...










































Tom


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

This is all cheating!!! Trying to steal the thunder of the front end Friday thread... All rear end photos not posted on Monday should be deleted


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the Port.....Port Newark, NJ.
Take your pick on what end is what.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

California Zephyr. BLI H0 scale


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The back end of Bubba and Billy Joe Ray Bob's lawn service rig....the truck is a Life-Like, the trailer wheels are Tycos, the rest is just kibbles and bits from the bench....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I googled "rear end" to contribute appropriately. But found myself stuck on side track Monday. Also Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Now Friday is on my mind.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I can only imagine what kind of web-sites you’d find by Googling “rear end”...... 🤣


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Severn said:


> I googled "rear end" to contribute appropriately. But found myself stuck on side track Monday. Also Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Now Friday is on my mind.


One way to get your post count up.
Why Friday? You didn't add anything to the Friday thread.
You forgot Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> I can only imagine what kind of web-sites you’d find by Googling “rear end”...... 🤣


I did, it comes out one word, Rear.
_noun_

the back part of something, especially a building or vehicle.
"the kitchen door at the rear of the house"
You have a dirty mind.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

"You have a dirty mind."

Ahhhhh...MTF the way it was...deep, probing thoughts that can turn on a dime....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Actually and sadly...car parts and collision pics.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I did, it comes out one word, Rear.
> _noun_
> 
> the back part of something, especially a building or vehicle.
> ...


Judge not lest ye be judged.....

I don’t know how you searched, but my Google search yielded this.....


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

On the railroad, the back of a train is often referred to as the “hind end”.
Here is a caboose to throw in the mix...


Tom


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A different twist on "Rear End".
.Picture shot on top of the Verrazzano Narrows bridge.
A "rear end" of a ship making it's way into the entrance of the NY Harbor.
Brooklyn, NY in the "rear" view mirrors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

More rear ends.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

If we are showing trucks then this must be the ultimate rear end !!!










Photo taken by me on Autoroute Near Calais on way to Hanover Germany about 2006


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Since the BL2 locomotive was so popular recently in the Front End Friday thread, I though I’d give a rear view of the BL2 a little exposure.....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Three pictures of a classic rear end car taken on Mother’s Day at Santa Fe Station.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Cox railgun in HO scale. Pretty sure there is no debate on which end is the front. One of their early offerings, it has steel axles and blackened brass wheels and tracks like a dream. That it is an articulated car makes it all the more awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> Three pictures of a classic rear end car taken on Mother’s Day at Santa Fe Station.


Any idea why the netting around the platform?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure, first private car I have seen with it. It could be for safety if children are on the car.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Birds.....bird poop is nasty.....


----------

